# Got A Few Odd Eggs...



## Tom (Apr 10, 2016)

This is Daisy's 10th clutch and she threw some oddballs this time. Prior clutches have all been normal, consistently sized and well calcified. She waited longer than normal to start laying this year (Early March instead of early January.), but her first clutch was all normal and good. Normal interval is about 6 weeks, and we are at about 5 and a half weeks right now, but it rained yesterday.

Here she is doing the deed earlier today.



And here is the finished product after she went to bed and I dug them up tonight:



Most of the eggs were 39-40 grams, but this one was 68 grams! It was huge! Twins maybe?



As if that wasn't odd enough, I got two of these:



Each of these two had these little extra calcium projections. I've never seen this before, and here I've got two. Close up:



I put them in the vermiculite, and into the incubator they went. I set these these "special" eggs apart from the others so I can keep an eye on them and see what they do.:




All the other eggs in this batch were very well formed, well calcified and consistent. Comments and observations welcome.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 11, 2016)

Unicorn tortoises, Tom you are going to blow the albino collectors away with these.


----------



## wellington (Apr 11, 2016)

Wow, will very interested in what comes of the odd balls. That one is huge. The two with horns LOL. Maybe a throw back from prehistoric times. Maybe they had horns back then LOL. Please keep us posted on what comes of them


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 11, 2016)

Tom said:


> This is Daisy's 10th clutch and she threw some oddballs this time. Prior clutches have all been normal, consistently sized and well calcified. She waited longer than normal to start laying this year (Early March instead of early January.), but her first clutch was all normal and good. Normal interval is about 6 weeks, and we are at about 5 and a half weeks right now, but it rained yesterday.
> 
> Here she is doing the deed earlier today.
> View attachment 170020
> ...


 How long do sully eggs take to incubate on average? 
Will you be candling these 3 eggs to see whats going on? 
Can you tell if the 2 horns are hollow or solid? 

Intrigued to see what happens.


----------



## Razan (Apr 11, 2016)

This is so great. With optimism, can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## Tom (Apr 11, 2016)

Will said:


> Unicorn tortoises, Tom you are going to blow the albino collectors away with these.



I'll sell them to the Japanese and be rich for life!!!


----------



## Tom (Apr 11, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> How long do sully eggs take to incubate on average?
> Will you be candling these 3 eggs to see whats going on?
> Can you tell if the 2 horns are hollow or solid?
> 
> Intrigued to see what happens.



They usually hatch in about 90 days at 89-90F.

Yes, I suppose I will have to candle these ones, even though I usually don't mess with candling anymore…

I did not open them up, but the protrusions seem like solid egg shell material. I'm guessing the mechanism that deposits the shell, just worked a little over time that day. I looked it up and the process by which an egg makes its shell is fairly complex and amazing. Once they either hatch, or fail to hatch, I will open them up and check it out from the inside.

I really wanna know whats in the big one. If that baby is born huge, I just might have to keep it.


----------



## Carol S (Apr 11, 2016)

Poor Daisy, it must of hurt to lay the two eggs with the projections.  Boy, that is one big egg; I bet it is twins.


----------



## annabell.the.sulcata (Apr 11, 2016)

Wow daisy you worked a double trying to lay that egg


----------



## Tom (Apr 11, 2016)

Carol S said:


> Poor Daisy, it must of hurt to lay the two eggs with the projections.  Boy, that is one big egg; I bet it is twins.



My daughter is betting the large egg will be a two headed sulcata. 

Maybe _hoping_ is a better word...


----------



## Tank'sMom (Apr 12, 2016)

It awesome to see your work! That big one stood out right away! Wow!!! Can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## Fredkas (Dec 13, 2016)

@Tom , update on that 3 eggs. come on.


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 13, 2016)

Will said:


> Unicorn tortoises, Tom you are going to blow the albino collectors away with these.



Unicorn tortoises. I sure hope so....


----------



## Tom (Dec 13, 2016)

Sadly, none of the odd ball eggs hatched. 

All the other ones did though.


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 13, 2016)

Tom said:


> Sadly, none of the odd ball eggs hatched.
> 
> All the other ones did though.


What happened with the big one @Tom?


----------



## Fredkas (Dec 13, 2016)

Tom said:


> Sadly, none of the odd ball eggs hatched.
> 
> All the other ones did though.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes, inquiring tort keepers need to know about the large egg too?


----------



## Tom (Dec 13, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> What happened with the big one @Tom?



Nothing. It just sat there and eventually went bad and failed the sniff test.


----------

